# Flex PE14-2 150 - Wax Attack



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Well I bought my Flex the other week from Simon @ Wax Attack, just before all the deals went up on here.

I have got to say that Simon has given me probably the best customer experience I've ever had and couldnt be happier with my purchase despite deals being on elsewhere.

Excellent communication and outstanding generosity throughout the whole experience.

Thanks again to Simon & Wax Attack, definitely recommended 


ATB, 
Aaron


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

You finally bit the bullet then? :thumb:

Enjoy it pal, quality bit of kit!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah mate I love it


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great choice of rotary. I can't fault mine at all.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Many thanks for your kind words Aaron and many thanks for your custom :buffer: , normal service should be resumed tomorrow with my section in Manufacturers here on the forum :thumb:
Simon


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Not a problem mate.

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

How you found it?

Considering one myself or the 3401, swaying towards rotary more though.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> How you found it?
> 
> Considering one myself or the 3401, swaying towards rotary more though.


Very good mate.

Very easy to control, nice n light, very quiet even when you up the speed.
Go for it :thumb:


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> How you found it?
> 
> Considering one myself or the 3401, swaying towards rotary more though.


Why not see if you can try them before you buy? Each has its use.
The 3401 with microfibre cut and polish and a foam finish is really good. Megs 101 or 105 or optimum hyper or compound 2 really do cut quickly if needed and not a swirl or hologram anywhere.
The 142150 is really quiet and controllable, great in tight spaces/working around things or if you have to work close to or have a lot of edges. Can cut really quickly so you do need to be careful.
I think it takes a while longer to get the hang of a rotary over a da and produce a superb finish. So if you only use it occasionally probably better with the 3401.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Now is an excellent time to buy a Flex with the offers we currently have, both the XC 3401 VRG and PE 14-2 150 are available for £300 delivered complete with a free Flex polisher bag, this is only for a limited time though!
See here for more details on our current offers: http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc_product_category=sale-items


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Wax Attack said:


> Now is an excellent time to buy a Flex with the offers we currently have, both the XC 3401 VRG and PE 14-2 150 are available for £300 delivered complete with a free Flex polisher bag, this is only for a limited time though!
> See here for more details on our current offers: http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc_product_category=sale-items


Excellent offer Simon!

Snap it up folks!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I really want to purchase one now but due to other priorities and commitments cant justify it until after christmas , hopefully be some offers around then.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Any offers on the bags?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Turbo Tony said:


> Any offers on the bags?


Only offer on bags are the free ones with a polisher 
Sorry.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> Now is an excellent time to buy a Flex with the offers we currently have, both the XC 3401 VRG and PE 14-2 150 are available for £300 delivered complete with a free Flex polisher bag, this is only for a limited time though!
> See here for more details on our current offers: http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc_product_category=sale-items


Top Deal at the moment! :thumb:

Good to see your a sponsor again Simon. :buffer:


----------



## Kaban (Mar 10, 2011)

Simon is a real cool dude. I remember back a while ago I asked on this forum if anybody could help me source a 3m backing plate and Simon went out of his way to help me out.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Kaban said:


> Simon is a real cool dude. I remember back a while ago I asked on this forum if anybody could help me source a 3m backing plate and Simon went out of his way to help me out.


Thank you for the kind words, always happy to help. :wave:
Simon


----------

